# Too late for this one....



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not really in the spirit of this thread, obviously, but I'm sure we can get a mod to move it if necessary  

Over the winter a wreck landed on the beach in Nanaimo Harbour, on the shore of Protection Island near the Dinghy Dock Pub.. a large (60 ish feet) Ferro schooner and was promptly abandoned (after the name had been painted out). Quite the eyesore and rapidly deteriorating; the port finally decided to clean it up.

Progress was slow, but while we only watched the early stages of the operation, reports say by the end of the day it was crunched up and on the barge. I couldn't help thinking that despite this being a true wreck she was tougher to tear down than a house.. this took all day, a house would have been done in an hour or two.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Not really In wrong place it was lost to never sail the seas again


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

That's an after picture of Nic's Valkyrian. Too bad we don't have a before shot.Be hard to tell which is the beautiful and which is the awful.


----------

